# 7th PAD Post for the Week of February 5 - February 11, 2007



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Post your best/favorite image from the previous week. See Rich99's original post for more info. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/s...ad.php?t=101580). No explanation of your image should be used. Just post the image. Let it speak for itself. Try to get it posted before the middle of the following week. No more photo posts after Wednesday from the past week.

CC is welcomed. Remember to ONLY use constructive criticism. Don't simply say you like it or hate it. Explain what you like/dislike about it, then add what might help it to be better image in a positive way. If you like an image and want to know how it was done, just ask. That's another great way to learn.
__________________


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Since it's Valentine's Day this week...


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

*Guitars and Lasers*

Playing around with a green laser pointer while shooting a long exposure of a guitar.


----------



## Crawdaddy (May 24, 2004)

The young couple look real nice. I like that a lot.


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Very creative PF


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

*Where the Sidewalk Begins*

Larger version available here.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

...- trying this as an attachment today.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

That's pretty cool, the texture of the water with the light on it, and the swirl.


----------



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

From the past week:


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

This is one I wasn't too crazy about in color. When I converted to B&W however, I liked it a lot.


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Very nice My3peas.......Composition, placement of the main subject, and border...Very nice

GN..I always have been fond of trees(from a photo stand point) I would have picked the same tree but maybe from the VERY bottom of the tree looking up..(I dont know if you did this) I like it anyhow


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Best of the week for me.*

..Should have shot more pix..


----------



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

Dances With Fish said:


> Very nice My3peas.......Composition, placement of the main subject, and border...Very nice


Thanks!


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

*Rust*

>>>


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Chic.....looks like one of my first vehicles ... oh so long ago. 

Great depth; great coloration...I don't know if you had to fool with the "rustiness" quotient...but I like it, however you got it there. Tiny bit of burn out where the sun hit it from the side...but.... maybe it adds to the three dimensional qualities. 

From the lack of any nut scratch marks, I'd bet the wheel hasn't seen use in a number of years.

Great choice and a very good change of pace for all of us. Rich


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Pocketfisherman, that is so cool. I haven't tried long exposures yet, but now I'm going to have to. I like the perspective of the guitar and how you sort of draped the light over it.

Charles, nice shot. I like how you did the frame. He looks like he's ready to pounce on something!

Karen, I like the placement of the pole, and the swirling of the water. 

M3P, Nice framing. I like the composition of your subject. The lighting seems soft and brings out the features of the statue.

GN, I really like your perspective on this one. the B&W seems to suit the picture. I also like how you did the frame.

Rich, very nice shot. I can see the individual feathers! I like the way he is composed in this shot, he is in his environment.


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

Gator_Nutz, "love the tree in balck & white", mind if i draw it?


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

Pocket, that guitar looks cool. I'm gunna try that when I get home.

Dorado, Thats a nice pic. That couple looks stoned:biggrin:


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Of course I don't mind if you draw it, copy it, reprocess it or whatever. But thanks for asking. I'm just happy that you liked it. I would like to see what you comeup with.


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Rich I like the bird.....But the branch in the way is kinda distracting


----------



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

chicapesca said:


> M3P, Nice framing. I like the composition of your subject. The lighting seems soft and brings out the features of the statue.


Thanksfor te comments!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

*Mother Goose...*

and her chicks. Definitely my favorite shot and memory of this past week. I was in Roseland Park in Baytown when I saw this goose and her chicks playing in the ditch beside the road. I pulled over and started shooting. While I was there, several cars came by and each one stopped to watch the action (or me, not sure). Regardless, I thought this was a great example of mother nature at her finest.

Oh, BTW, her feathers are still a little ruffled. I group of seagulls swarmed overhead, and she promptly went into defense mode and honked out a few choice honks, and the birds left! 

Hope you like. No fancy borders or post processing, just the real McCoy.

Mike


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Another great batch of photos this week. Are you all retired, or something? 

Thanks for the comments on mine. They, and you, are much appreciated.

Ray - I don't know where this statue is situated but it really _is_ lovely. I can imagine the conversation between them. I like this photo, however the lensbaby focus isn't quite comfortable for me. I'd like to see it focused a little more to include her face also. - possibly just a personal preference for me. I like how the pink in his trousers, in the rose and in the background all help to bring the image together. Lovely. 

Pocketfisherman - now this is modern art... nothing quite like tweaking the digital strings and adding something unexpected. I like the view of the guitar, the green laser against the brown (man that's a beautiful instrument). I like how the ground seems almost curved as if cupping the instrument. I don't like how I can't follow the green lines from top to bottom as they don't seem to match up easily in the first photo. The other thing I'm not sure about is the difference in the green line from when it is on the fingerboard to when it is on the body. Again, most likely just a personal quirk of mine. Thanks for sharing these! 

Charles - surely that's not the puppy grown! wow. No matter if it is or not, that's a beautiful dog and your photo makes me want another myself. I like the photo, I like the background, it gives character to the area. I also like the framework and wonder if a couple of 'cracks' around the edges might enhance the frame? You take photos with unusual angles and I like that aspect of what you show here. Nice, natural photo. Thank you for sharing. 

my3peas - this is a lovely photo. I like the frame, I like the space to the right of the statue. The only thing I can think to improve would be to give a little more space above the top of the statue - just enough to take the top of the head out of the shading of the frame. (an aside - it would be interesting to see this statue in different light). Thanks for sharing your photo. 

Gator - I like this photo. I like looking at tree limbs against a sky. I was going to say I like the contrast between black and white however I can see in your photo there isn't meant to be straight white... just black and greys... which led me to look a little further and did you do HDR? I only ask because to me there is a little too much whitish areas right next to branches and twigs and if there were that much white naturally, then I would expect to see it in the clear areas of sky also. Anyhow, I'm still learning so I'm not sure if I'm barking up the right tree here. I do like the photo, and I like that you have a dark frame. I am undecided about the tree encroaching on the frame in this instance. Thanks for sharing. 

Rich - that woodpecker is forever etched on my memory. I love the detail, I love the colours. Personally, I've decided that the twig in the foreground adds to the character of the photo's composition... unique and beautiful. I think if I were worried about the foreground twigs, I'd be more worried about the one above its head than the one across the body. Thanks for sharing this photo. 

Liz - there is something very appealing about this photo, whether it is the clean clear lines or the colours (maybe I am an autumn person!) or the shadows, I don't know. But whatever it is, the whole image just pulls together and smacks me between the eyes. Awesome! There is slight loss of detail in the white area on the screw, apart from that great work! Thanks for sharing this photo. 

Mike - I like this photo very much also. I like the composition, I like how you've included a fair amount of the ripples, I like the colours and the amount of space around the photo. Improvements? hmm tough one... maybe include the complete reflection of the mother duck? Is it not very early for ducklings to be around? Gosh, where did your cold weather go? Beautiful photo, thanks for sharing.


----------

